# CONFUSED . COM - Tried to get quote online- They are rubbish



## bazgtr (Aug 5, 2004)

Below is the result of trying to get a quote off confused.com website for a R32 Skyline GTR, To which you have to say it was made in 1993 as they don't list the car every being made in 1989-1993(Dicks).

Admiral unable to quote for imported vehicles 
ASDA unable to quote for modified vehicles 
Auto Direct unable to quote for modified vehicles 
Budget unable to quote for modified vehicles 
Dial Direct unable to quote for modified vehicles 
Direct Choice unable to quote for modified vehicles 
Easy Money unable to quote for modified vehicles 
Insure It All unable to quote for modified vehicles 
Insureandgo unable to quote for imported vehicles 
Its4Me unable to quote for modified vehicles 
Kwik-Fit Insurance unable to quote for imported vehicles 
Lancaster Classic Car unable to quote for modified vehicles 
Lancaster Insurance unable to quote for imported vehicles 
Local Broker unable to quote for imported vehicles 
Masterquote unable to quote for imported vehicles 
MINT unable to quote for modified vehicles 
MORE TH>N unable to quote for modified vehicles 
Norwich Union Direct unable to quote for modified vehicles 
Peoples Choice unable to quote for modified vehicles 
Quinn Direct unable to quote for 2+ convictions 
Quote-A-Car unable to quote for modified vehicles 
RAC unable to quote for modified vehicles 
SAGA Unable to quote due to proposers age 
Swiftcover.com unable to quote for imported vehicles 
elephant.co.uk insurer opted out. click name for info 
DIRECT LINE insurer opted out. click name for info 
TESCO insurer opted out. click name for info 

Funnily I see a pattern emerging.

I wish confused.com put in their tv ad that they can't find insurance for modified or imports. An email was sent to them stated that.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Try A-Plan. 

If you can`t get insured there, then you won`t be able to insure your car tbh.


----------



## bazgtr (Aug 5, 2004)

I've got insurance(motor trader).

I just did it online to test their claim and to be nosy on finding out what's the going rate for a gtr.


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

bazgtr said:


> *Quinn Direct unable to quote for 2+ convictions*


That probably isn't helping you either.


----------



## scw02102 (Mar 14, 2006)

yeah i got the same result with confused

think they are only good if u insure common cars like Escort, fiesta etc..

Try MCE were good with me or A Plan seem very good


----------



## bazgtr (Aug 5, 2004)

Durzel said:


> That probably isn't helping you either.


With the two convictions is with one with me over three years ago now and one with my mum as named driver. This reallly doesn't make a difference as most insurance companies allow one speeding as most people do have them in the uk now, It's when you go past six points it starts to get hard.


----------

